# Any one used GW-50156 by PEROXIMOD



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

At used this stuff from drs ? Was wanting to give it a try from what I read 5mg ed is the norm would that sound about right

comes in 20mg tabs so should last ages


----------

